# Reason



## CrazyJ (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Ich mache jetzt schon einige Zeit meine Beats aber die sind einfach zu Monoton. Ich dachte mir ich steig jetzt mal (wieder) auf Reason um.
Wie manche wissen ist ja Reason ein mächtiges Programm WENN man weiss wie man es richtig benutzt (Combination, EFX usw.).
Leider weiss ich das nicht so genau. ^^
Gibts da vllt deutsche VIDEOtutorials im Internet wie man z.B nen Synthesizer programmiert oder die verschiedenen Instrumente miteinander kombiniert, sodass ein viel stärkerer Sound dabei rauskommt?
Vllt kann es mir auch jemand in RL erklären. Ich wohne in Schweinfurt bei Würzburg. Natürlich werde ich dann versuchen zu demjenigen zu kommen falls es nicht soweit wegliegt. Würzburg oder Nähe wäre das beste weil ich dort sowieso jeden Tag bin, da ich dort eine Ausbildung mache. 
Bei Interesse einfach hier posten, in MSN (Sh4Ku2@gmx.de) oder ICQ (218-497-270) melden. 
Wäre wirklich nett.

Bei Fragen einfach mal fragen   xD


Cu


----------



## liquidbeats (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

schonmal bei Google nach "Reason Tutorials" gesucht? Ansonsten fällt mir spontan reasonstation.net o.ä. ein, wo du bspw. RPS und RNS Dateien anderer Leute bekommen kannst. Ist eine schöne möglichkeit zu sehen wie andere etwas umsetzen usw.


Grüße


----------



## CrazyJ (9. Februar 2007)

Hab schon mal gegoogelt aber da findet man nicht wirklich Videotutorials


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Februar 2007)

Aus eigener Erfahrung reichen Text und Bildtutorials vollkommen aus.
Bei Audiosoftware hilft in der Regel die meist sehr gute Dokumentation der Programme gekoppelt mit eigenem Experimentieren und Ausprobieren.


----------

